# Iran Air force and Su30 MK2 & J-10A



## Max The Boss

Iran Air force and Su30 MK2 & J-10A

The reported Russian sale of 250 Su-30MK2 fighter jets and 20 IL-78 MKI fuel tankers to Iran. Is a true transformation of Iranian air power. Military websites reports say deliveries would begin in 2008 and last through 2012.

The Su-30MK2 fighter jets can sustain a four-and-a-half hour raid at its maximum range of 3,000 km against long-distance, marine and low-lying ground targets across the Persian Gulf and Middle East. 

The fuel tankers extends the Su-30MK2 fighter jets assault sustainability to 10 hours and its range to 8,000 km at altitudes of 11-13 km.

Irans acquisition of an exceptionally large fleet of the Su-30MK2 fighter jets will elevate Iran Air force to one of the two largest and most advanced in the region.

The reported Chinese sale of 24 J-10A fighter jets to Iran. Another true transformation of Iranian air power. Military websites reports say deliveries would begin in 2008 and last through 2010.

Military websites reports say Iran Air force pilots and aircraft engineers already in Russia and China for the training. Russia and China helping Iran to Modernize and Expand Iran Military.

Last year Moscow based Kommersant business daily reported Russian and Chinese defense deals with Iran.

What are the latest developments in Iran Air force?

Comments welcome.


----------



## Beskar

Please provide the source of this report. 

If it's true, then it would be quite an achievement for Iran because their current Air force is rusting up with an aging fleet of obsolete air crafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Sir this is a wikipedia Source




Su-30

The Jerusalem Post reported that Iran has signed an arms deal with the Russian Rosoboronexport arms group to buy 250 Su-30 MKM warplanes and 20 Il-78 MKI aerial tankers. It is reported that Israeli defense officials were investigating the potential Iran-Russia deal, in which Iran would pay $1 billion a dozen squadrons worth of the jets.[1] It is rumored that the first aircraft would have been delivered before the end of 2007. Iran and Russia have both denied this and have rejected these claims as propaganda.[5][6][7] In a recent broadcast the "Mehr News Agency" has reported that they (the reporters) have seen and counted a dozen Su 30s in a maneuver that has taken place on the 15th and 16th of September 2008 further the report reads[2]: "In this joint maneuver of the IRIAF and the AFAGIR which is called the 'Guardians of the Nations Skys' the Air Forces of Iran have tested domestically developed systems as well as newly purchased systems (from Russia and China)." The harsh warnings of Israel that it could attack Iran at any time and the Russo-American conflict over Georgia have led to reported weapons sales to Iran by Russia, but so far there have no details been revealed by either side and all information is but guesses.


----------



## mijanur

wow 200 is a big number on the other hand wikipedia is not a reliable source


----------



## Renegade

Max The Boss said:


> Iran Air force and Su30 MK2 & J-10A
> 
> The reported Russian sale of 250 Su-30MK2 fighter jets and 20 IL-78 MKI fuel tankers to Iran. Is a true transformation of Iranian air power. Military websites reports say deliveries would begin in 2008 and last through 2012.
> 
> The Su-30MK2 fighter jets can sustain a four-and-a-half hour raid at its maximum range of 3,000 km against long-distance, marine and low-lying ground targets across the Persian Gulf and Middle East.
> 
> The fuel tankers extends the Su-30MK2 fighter jets assault sustainability to 10 hours and its range to 8,000 km at altitudes of 11-13 km.
> 
> Irans acquisition of an exceptionally large fleet of the Su-30MK2 fighter jets will elevate Iran Air force to one of the two largest and most advanced in the region.
> 
> The reported Chinese sale of 24 J-10A fighter jets to Iran. Another true transformation of Iranian air power. Military websites reports say deliveries would begin in 2008 and last through 2010.
> 
> Military websites reports say Iran Air force pilots and aircraft engineers already in Russia and China for the training. Russia and China helping Iran to Modernize and Expand Iran Military.
> 
> Last year Moscow based Kommersant business daily reported Russian and Chinese defense deals with Iran.
> 
> What are the latest developments in Iran Air force?
> 
> Comments welcome.



the Iranians simply dont have the money $$ for that kind of purchase. with great difficulty they had managed to raise cash for the purchse of the S-300 system, but the Israelis seem to have successfully blocked that too.


----------



## tyagi

Renegade said:


> the Iranians simply dont have the money $$ for that kind of purchase. with great difficulty they had managed to raise cash for the purchse of the S-300 system, but the Israelis seem to have successfully blocked that too.



and were do u think that all the oil and gas money is


----------



## Renegade

tyagi said:


> and were do u think that all the oil and gas money is




this is a popular misconception. Iran has huge crude reserves but lacks refining capacity - though they are a major crude exporter they import ptroleum for their daily use. thats where the majority of their forex reserves go, leaving precious little for anything else.


----------



## TOPGUN

Renegade said:


> the Iranians simply dont have the money $$ for that kind of purchase. with great difficulty they had managed to raise cash for the purchse of the S-300 system, but the Israelis seem to have successfully blocked that too.



Are you out of your mind they are loaded with cash $ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

mijanur said:


> wow 200 is a big number on the other hand wikipedia is not a reliable source


What??. Wiki not reliable. you must be kidding. anyway good news for iran if its true. The news source is 
DEBKAfile - DEBKA Reports: Iran buys 250 long-distance Sukhoi fighter-bombers, 20 fuel tankers, from Russia


----------



## Renegade

TOPGUN said:


> Are you out of your mind they are loaded with cash $ ...



You should do a little more reading before coming to a conclusion like that. Iran which has the worlds 3rd largest proven Oil reserves has less cash than Algeria which does not figure even in the list of top 8 countries by proven oil reserves. Both Algeria and Iran are Oil driven economies. How do you explain that??

Iran has huge reserves but no refining capacity, while the price for exporting crude oil is good, but importing refined petroleum also costs a huge amount of money. So what ever reserves Iran has are mainly held for importing refined petroleum, Iran cant afford to diversify its limited resources for other purposes like defence. Therefore Iran is short of cash.

Western sanctions which prevent the sharing of refining technology and the huge amount of investment and experties that is required in building refineries is costing Iran dear.


----------



## TOPGUN

Renegade said:


> You should do a little more reading before coming to a conclusion like that. Iran which has the worlds 3rd largest proven Oil reserves has less cash than Algeria which does not figure even in the list of top 8 countries by proven oil reserves. Both Algeria and Iran are Oil driven economies. How do you explain that??
> 
> Iran has huge reserves but no refining capacity, while the price for exporting crude oil is good, but importing refined petroleum also costs a huge amount of money. So what ever reserves Iran has are mainly held for importing refined petroleum, Iran cant afford to diversify its limited resources for other purposes like defence. Therefore Iran is short of cash.
> 
> Western sanctions which prevent the sharing of refining technology and the huge amount of investment and experties that is required in building refineries is costing Iran dear.



I dont need to do any reading i responded perhaps cuz i know wat iam talking about! they don't show there cash like tha crazy arabs ! IRAN is not short of cash at all perhaps you need to do some reasearch and then back to the topic iam sure you will find the correct answer to the so call conclusion thx


----------



## Kompromat

Top Gun!

No need to argue , its simple as 123...

If you have oil and do not have money and you want to buy weapons , what would you do?

Give oil for Su 30's , end of the story BTW Iranians are rich for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti

Tough Times Ahead for the Iranian Economy - Brookings Institution

Iran Economy 2009, CIA World Factbook



> The economy of Iran is dominated by oil and gas exports which constituted 50% to 70% of government revenue and 80% of export earnings between 2006 and 2008.[8][11] It has a large public sector, with an estimated 60% of the economy directly controlled and centrally planned by the state.[12] A unique feature of Iran's economy is the large size of the religious foundations, or Bonyads, whose combined budgets are said to make up as much as half that of the central government.[12][13]
> 
> Combination of price controls and subsidies, particularly on food and energy,[14][15] continues to weigh down the economy, and contraband, administrative controls, widespread corruption,[16][17] and other rigidities undermine the potential for private sector-led growth.[18][19] President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad has proposed replacing energy subsidies with targeted social assistance.[20][21] However, previous government-led efforts at reform - such as fuel rationing in July 2007 and the imposition of the value-added tax (VAT) in October 2008 - were met with stiff resistance and violent protests.[22][23]



Economy of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Problem is BB the oil can only be spent once, if you are already using your oil revenue to run the country you cant find the 250 x 30 mill or 7.5 billion to buy a fleet of su's. Thats assuming they get a good price and not counting parts maintenace weapons, plus refuelers plus the new AA systems.

1/3 for the religious establisment 1/3 for the republican guard 1/3 to run the country. Not every country with oil is rolling in cash. Add in that the russians will probably be late, double the price and recall the engines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackenTheSky

250 sukhoi 30....?..india currently have 105...IRAN is really getting them..kool..russia will happily give iran as iran is challenging its arch rival US...israelis wont sleep at night after hearing this news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti

dez said:


> 250 sukhoi 30....russia will happily give .



Russia isnt known for giving anything away, i do wonder if the 250 is a mistake in the origional article 25 seems a more reasonable number.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Vassnti said:


> Russia isnt known for giving anything away, i do wonder if the 250 is a mistake in the origional article 25 seems a more reasonable number.



The Jerusalem Post reported that Iran has signed an arms deal with the Russian Rosoboronexport arms group to buy 250​ Su-30 MKM warplanes and 20 Il-78 MKI aerial tankers
-source wikipedia


----------



## MZUBAIR

Renegade said:


> You should do a little more reading before coming to a conclusion like that. Iran which has the worlds 3rd largest proven Oil reserves has less cash than Algeria which does not figure even in the list of top 8 countries by proven oil reserves. Both Algeria and Iran are Oil driven economies. How do you explain that??
> 
> Iran has huge reserves but no refining capacity, while the price for exporting crude oil is good, but importing refined petroleum also costs a huge amount of money. So what ever reserves Iran has are mainly held for importing refined petroleum, Iran cant afford to diversify its limited resources for other purposes like defence. Therefore Iran is short of cash.
> 
> Western sanctions which prevent the sharing of refining technology and the huge amount of investment and experties that is required in building refineries is costing Iran dear.



Hahahah whos saying...
An indian, who belongs to one of the poor country of the world.

Look reality and look where Iran stands Above world Avg GDP and Look India 







Now look this another







Its habbit of Indians   

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------




Black blood said:


> Top Gun!
> 
> No need to argue , its simple as 123...
> 
> If you have oil and do not have money and you want to buy weapons , what would you do?
> 
> Give oil for Su 30's , end of the story BTW Iranians are rich for sure



Well said......and they can do.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Reports: Iran may buy 250 jets from Russia*


Iran is in negotiations with Russia to buy 250 state-of-the-art fighter jets, an Israeli newspaper reported, in a pointed response to a new American bid to sell billions of dollars&#8217; worth of weapons to potential Iranian adversaries in the Middle East.

The English-language Jerusalem Post of Israel reported Monday that top Israeli defense officials are investigating the potential Iran-Russia deal, in which Iran would pay $1 billion for about a dozen squadrons&#8217; worth of Sukhoi Su-30 &#8220;Flanker&#8221; fighter-bombers. As a part of the deal, Iran would also buy aerial tanker planes that could extend the fighters&#8217; range.

Russia has already supplied Iran with modern surface-to-air missile defense systems, intended to protect nuclear facilities from potential Israeli or American airstrikes. Russian officials have defended those sales, saying they are within their rights to sell any nation weapons for its self-defense.

The Jerusalem Post report appeared two days after the American press reported that President Bush wants to ramp up American arms sales to several Middle Eastern countries, including Saudi Arabia and Egypt, in a deal that could be worth as much as $20 billion, in the hopes of limiting the expansion of Iranian influence in the Middle East.

An Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman decried the Americans weapons deal Monday on a state-sponsored Web site.

&#8220;What the Persian Gulf region needs is stability and security,&#8221; said Mohammad-Ali Hosseini. &#8220;Americans have been trying to disturb it by selling weapons to the region.&#8221;

The two-seat Su-30 is a popular Russian export fighter. Models are already in service with the Chinese, Indian and other militaries, and there are variants deigned for naval aviation. The fighter can carry a maximum weapons payload of more than 17,000 pounds, according to Jane&#8217;s All the World&#8217;s Aircraft, and has a range, on internal fuel, of about 1,620 nautical miles, but that can be extended to 2,805 nautical miles with one midair refuel.

The Su-30&#8217;s listed performance capabilities are comparable to or better than the three primary American fighters deployed to Iraq: the Navy&#8217;s carrier-based F/A-18 Hornet and the Air Force&#8217;s F-15 Eagle and F-16 Fighting Falcon.

If it acquired the Flankers, Iran would enjoy a quantum leap forward in its air power capability. Iran has invested much of its resources in surface-to-air missile defenses, but its fighter fleet now consists of decades-old American exported F-14 Tomcats and F-4 Phantoms, and an unknown hodgepodge of 1970s-era Russian fighters, including Su-25 &#8220;Frogfoots,&#8221; and newer models, including the MiG-27 &#8220;Flogger.&#8221;


----------



## Comet

250 Su-30? That is a little too ambitious. BTW, delivered by 2012? that is fast!


----------



## MZUBAIR

umairp said:


> 250 Su-30? That is a little too ambitious. BTW, delivered by 2012? that is fast!



It could be, if u read following quote 



> The Jerusalem Post reported that Iran has signed an arms deal with the Russian Rosoboronexport arms group to buy 250 Su-30 MKM warplanes and 20 Il-78 MKI aerial tankers. It is reported that Israeli defense officials were investigating the potential Iran-Russia deal, in which Iran would pay $1 billion a dozen squadrons worth of the jets. It is rumored that the first aircraft would have been delivered before the end of 2007. Iran and Russia have both denied this and have rejected these claims as propaganda. *In a recent broadcast the "Mehr News Agency" has reported that they (the reporters) have seen and counted a dozen Su 30s in a maneuver that has taken place on the 15th and 16th of September 2008 : "In this joint maneuver of the IRIAF and the AFAGIR which is called the 'Guardians of the Nations Skys' the Air Forces of Iran have tested domestically developed systems as well as newly purchased systems (from Russia and China)."*
> The harsh warnings of Israel that it could attack Iran at any time and the Russo-American conflict over Georgia have led to reported weapons sales to Iran by Russia, but so far there have no details been revealed by either side and all information is but guesses.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Iran still have dangerous birds


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

MZUBAIR said:


> Iran still have dangerous birds



In 80s Iran got spares for these birds from Isreal and so did Pakistan for its F-16s in 90s , just some info


----------



## MZUBAIR

Mig 29


----------



## Cyril

Bezerk said:


> Please provide the source of this report.
> 
> If it's true, then it would be quite an achievement for Iran because their current Air force is rusting up with an aging fleet of obsolete air crafts.




Its still better than pakistans AF  

Just kidding  
But yeah those sales were debunked years ago such deals never occured even though they were considered 
Not so lonk ago Iran tryied to buy 8 uprgaded to latest avionics Mig-31's through syria, but the deal got bottlenecked by Israel , so 
i guess Iran will have to " Saegeh" fo a while


----------



## MZUBAIR

jorden88 said:


> western country 'll never allow iran to have even 4gen fighter leave alone a 4.5 gen su30.
> even if iran have cash or not is not a matter but due to us,un imposed sanction it will have difficulty in doing so .
> thats y iran giving importance to its home productions is much as possible.
> it is the result of iran's efforts that it is still able to keep f14 etc us fighters in flying conditions even after denied any supply of spares around the world.
> iran bost of having developed there own tanks ,fighters, missiles etc with out any outer country help,how many country have done that ,not* india & pakistan as far as iam concerned *.



Sorry, dude....If u r saying that Iran is doing without any international support then ur wrong. Iran manufactured tanks, missel , helicopters but ofcourse with some one help. 

*Click here and read this article, u will find, there were few countries supported Iran*

Second Pak and India are way ahead in technology then Iran.


----------



## gambit

jorden88 said:


> if countries like isreal can go for nuclear weapons why they are biased for iran's nuclear plan. why isreal not imposed sanctioned for their un decleared nuclear weapons?


Here is how sanctions work...

The US forbids trade, for example, by its citizens with Iran. But the US cannot forbid anyone else from doing business with Iran. What the US can do is tell foreign companies that if they do business with Iran, they cannot trade with US. So it is a matter of profit, the US is a larger market than Iran and the loss of profit from the US is greater than any profit gain from Iran. It is simplistic but it gets the point across -- That there is no way the US can militarily prevent anyone from selling to Iran anything, from kitchen appliances to uranium. So if you have issue with sanctions against Iran, you need to take it up with individual countries.


----------



## gogbot

umairp said:


> 250 Su-30? That is a little too ambitious. BTW, delivered by 2012? that is fast!



that's also impossible you cant build 250 planes in 2 years.

Most likely its the date for deliver of the first batch of fighters. Possibly numbering 8-12.

It will take them to the end of the decade before all 250 can be inducted.


----------



## Renegade

TOPGUN said:


> I dont need to do any reading i responded perhaps cuz i know wat iam talking about!* they don't show there cash like tha crazy arabs ! *IRAN is not short of cash at all perhaps you need to do some reasearch and then back to the topic iam sure you will find the correct answer to the so call conclusion thx



Not only are you ignorent of basic economics but your logical capabilitry also seems to be rather dim!!!

It will only be plain stupid for a country to hord cash and not show it. Forex reserves like other economic factors are taken as sign of a countries economic fundamentals, if a country is defeicient in this parameter it is sign of it show signs of a weak economy, which in turn drives away international investors and leads to weak trading capabilities. As people start wondering wether you have cash to finance your basic imports. 

Look at Pakistan for example you guys have no worthwile forex reserves to speak of, your situation is so bad that you had to ask the IMF for and emergency loan and we all know the state of the Pakistan economy. Compare Pakistan with China which has huge forex reserves which speak volumes of strong economic fundamentals and is a prime investment destination, with all the golobal players wanting a piece of the action. India is another such example.

Now think about your earlier statement and realise how stupid it sounds.


----------



## Renegade

Black blood said:


> Top Gun!
> 
> No need to argue , its simple as 123...
> 
> If you have oil and do not have money and you want to buy weapons , what would you do?
> 
> *Give oil for Su 30's , end of the story *BTW Iranians are rich for sure



Great logic my friend. I am sure Russia will want oil instead of cash.. but wait a minute are we not forgetting something very basic here... that Russia itself is one of the worlds top exporters of crude oil!!

Your intelligent advice is akin to selling gold to a jeweller!!


----------



## Renegade

MZUBAIR said:


> Hahahah whos saying...
> *An indian, who belongs to one of the poor country of the world.
> 
> Look reality and look where Iran stands Above world Avg GDP and Look India *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look this another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its habbit of Indians
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Well said......and they can do.



Grow up kid!! The discussion was not about world GDP standings or ratings. I responded to the topic saying that Iran hardly had any cash to fund these so called purchases, where does Indian and Iran GDP come into the picture here. Next time read the topic of the thread carefully before jumping the gun. 

I understand it is hard to beat your natural urge of taking cheap pot shots at an Indian, but try resisting it. You will end up learning something in the bargain atleast.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

IRAN AIR FORCE(2009)

F-6 =18
F-14 =20
MIG29=40
F-4 =47
DISSAULT MIRAGE F1=11
F-5 =65
SU 24 =24
SU 25 =13
HESA SAEQA = 16
F-7 =24


----------



## BlackenTheSky

ISRAELI AIR FORCE (2009)

F-15 EAGLE A\B\C\D = 43
F-15 STRIKE EAGLE = 25
F-16 A\B\C\D\L= 279


----------



## K^se

lol, if you actually take a look at Israel defenses, they can mostly Sh*t on any of the countries you are talking about, Iran please with the amount of sanctions imposed on them it's hard to believe some of their aircrafts can still get off the ground..Most of Israel F-16's are Block 52, and they have their own modernised F-16 Block 60 with at least 100 of them..They also have sophisticated defense procurements like the Patriot systems, and their own SPYDER systems.. To give you, an actual fact most countries in the world see's the U.S having the most sophisticated Techonolgy than the rest of the developing world, that is indeed true as we are light years away from the rest of you, but what they don't understand we actually buy Israeli Avionics for our own systems, we have actually bought the HERON UAV for our Navy... I just read where someone said Iran getting 250 Sukhois by 2012, LOL please not possible, only way that would happen if Russia gave them their own inventory.. S-300 systems are still delayed the initial arms worth the S-300 batteries and Missile Systems was 800 million they had the money, yet the system was not delivered due to international pressure from Israel that was in 2006, look at military perspective Israel has the Trifecta of Nuclear deployment, weather it's by Air, Sea, or ground.. Jericho I-III capability from 6000-11000 km, Jericho III is a MIRV capable lauching 3 nuclear 150 kg warheads..

Israel > Iran

No, matter how you see it and what you think of it.. I don't like Israel especially their lobby in our own political affairs, yeah I admit were their ******es in way..

This is coming from an American Muslim..


----------



## MZUBAIR

Renegade said:


> Grow up kid!! The discussion was not about world GDP standings or ratings. I responded to the topic saying that Iran hardly had any cash to fund these so called purchases, where does Indian and Iran GDP come into the picture here. Next time read the topic of the thread carefully before jumping the gun.
> 
> I understand it is hard to beat your natural urge of taking cheap pot shots at an Indian, but try resisting it. You will end up learning something in the bargain atleast.



I am grown up enough for u.
Ur usual posts r immature.


The gross domestic product (GDP) or gross domestic income (GDI) is a basic measure of a country's overall economic performance. It is the market value of all final goods and services made within the borders of a country in a year. It is often positively correlated with the standard of living,though its use as a stand-in for measuring the standard of living has come under increasing criticism and many countries are actively exploring alternative measures to GDP for that purpose

*You accept that ur (Indian) Gov may have in their pockets, buy still more them 60 &#37; of you Indians live on road.*

*Percentage population living on less than 1 dollar day 2007-2008*






One advise for you, dont get personal next time.


----------



## SU-57E

60%
where from these data come ...????
hillarious....
even beggars live in their huts on the outskirts of the cities buddy..SLUMs.. 
the street people are the druggists b******s who spend their wage on these things rather than supporting their family...and hence increasing no. of beggars.
all said and done i accept there is poverty in india but this cant be eradicated just like that...can it???


----------



## Red Dwarf

s.raptorski said:


> 60&#37;
> where from these data come ...????
> hillarious....
> even beggars live in their huts on the outskirts of the cities buddy..SLUMs..
> the street people are the druggists b******s who spend their wage on these things rather than supporting their family...and hence increasing no. of beggars.
> all said and done i accept there is poverty in india but this cant be eradicated just like that...can it???



What are you doing man. Are you go going to educate these persons and convince them that we are not slumdogs. Good luck


----------



## amarnath

Red Dwarf said:


> What are you doing man. Are you go going to educate these persons and convince them that we are not slumdogs. Good luck



Lets educate them a bit sir, lets introduce them to world bank website, and let them chek up how many people are living belowpoverty line in our country and there country

Welcome to WorldBank Group


----------



## Iggy

amarnath said:


> Lets educate them a bit sir, lets introduce them to world bank website, and let them chek up how many people are living belowpoverty line in our country and there country
> 
> Welcome to WorldBank Group



Educate who??those who are willing to hear, we can share but those who wanted to troll,what are you going to teach them???


----------



## Cheetah786

> jorden88;560658]Second Pak and India are way ahead in technology then Iran.
> 
> really is china making any f17 like fighter,alkhalid like tank for iran?, do iran get tecnical support as india gets from russia in her NUCLEAR subs,missiles


.

What china is building only chinese know but to the rest of your question last i checked its Russia that building Iranian Reactors and i could be wrong but their Midget subs are from Russia 2.


----------



## Cheetah786

Cyril said:


> Its still better than pakistans AF
> 
> Just kidding



Shouldnt you pay Russia For Gas Imports before you tell us what to do And no iam not Kidding


----------



## Cheetah786

amarnath said:


> Lets educate them a bit sir, lets introduce them to world bank website, and let them chek up how many people are living belowpoverty line in our country and there country
> 
> Welcome to WorldBank Group



50% Indians living below poverty line: Govt panel

NEW DELHI: In what could provide a radical boost to UPA's aam aadmi agenda but also pose a mind-boggling fiscal challenge, a government panel has recommended that 50% of India's population be given below-poverty-line cards.

50% Indians living below poverty line: Govt panel - India - The Times of India


----------



## applesauce

why are we talking about Indian GDP here? this is abut the Iranian AF which i believe to be absolutely of no match to Israel or turkey in fact i think the only way we're see any kind of large noticeable loss(lets say 5 or more) from the Israeli side in an air war is either Russia ships the s-300 to Iran, delivers SU-30 or Iran really launches all missiles at Israeli bases and gets lucky and hits something. I'm not saying they are particularly weak, its that their opponent is particularly strong(fully backed by a superpower, wealth, technology, hardware, and experience).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Renegade

MZUBAIR said:


> I am grown up enough for u.
> Ur usual posts r immature.



Grown up people dont react in this manner, kids do.




MZUBAIR said:


> The gross domestic product (GDP) or gross domestic income (GDI) is a basic measure of a country's overall economic performance. It is the market value of all final goods and services made within the borders of a country in a year. It is often positively correlated with the standard of living,though its use as a stand-in for measuring the standard of living has come under increasing criticism and many countries are actively exploring alternative measures to GDP for that purpose



Firstly we are not comparing GDP's here. Next time read the topic of the threat carefully. It's in plain english, should not be too hard. 



MZUBAIR said:


> One advise for you, dont get personal next time.



Dont troll next time. Stick to the topic. You can open another thread for taking cheap potshots, the likes of you can really indulge yourself there.


----------

